# How do you make your potato salad?



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

Everyone seems to like different variations of potato salad. I had never heard of anyone putting sugar in potato salad, but I have seen several recipes with it lately. I could not imagine eating sweet potato salad. I was raised on potato salad with dill pickle, but in South Carolina everyone seems to make it with sweet pickle. Some prefer theirs hot, while others like theirs cold. I love cold potato salad. So, how do you like yours?

 Barbara

P.S. This is a multiple choice poll.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 11, 2005)

I made a bowl of potato salad last week and received the best compliment of my cooking. I some of the potato salad to my dad for his lunch. He took it home and him and my mom had some for dinner. They said that it tasted as good as hers!! That made me feel so good.  

Potato salad is the best cold. In my salad I put:

Potatoes
Mayonnaise
Plain mustard
Sweet pickle relish
Celery seed
Parsley
Dill
Chopped onion
Salt and Pepper
2-3 hard boiled eggs

I never measure. I just start combining ingredients until I get the taste I want.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 11, 2005)

I cook my potatoes in the microwave. 
Cool enough to handle.
Peel and put in a bowl..smashing with a masher as I go.

Add: Mayo
       Sweet relish
       Onion
       Mustard for color
       Sometimes celery
       Sometimes boiled egg (only if I know all will be used quickly)
       Sugar to taste

Like Sierra...I don't measure...there is just that "certain" taste I want...and when you do 20 pounds of potato salad every week...you get the "feel" for it.


----------



## luvs (Sep 11, 2005)

my Mom makes the best potato salad in the world. i have to ask her if it's okay to share it again.

she mixes helllman's mayo, evaporated milk, mustard, vinegar, salt and pepper. add mixture to taters, (she boils then peels them), boiled eggs, diced celery and minced onions, 
my family prefers extra dressing mixture.
it's so yummy.
















0


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2005)

I hate potato salads that are sweet. Ughhhhh I make mine with these ingredients.

Russet Potatoes
Hellmans Mayo
Yellow mustard
chopped green onions
chives
celery seed or salt
salt and fresh ground pepper


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 11, 2005)

Boiled potatoes with skin and then peeled (I find this gives a better flavor)
salad dressing (similar to miracle whip)
sweet relish
chopped green pepper
chopped onion
chopped celery
salt/pepper

Depending on my mood I will add any of the following- dill, boiled egg, or a mixture of a little sugar and vinegar that has been stired in with the dressing.

Served cold


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 11, 2005)

I make mine with

mayo
celery
onions
dill pickle
salt&pepper
apple cider vinegar
sometimes boiled egg


----------



## tweedee (Sep 11, 2005)

Russet Potatoes
Onions
Dill Pickles
Celery
Boiled Eggs
Kraft Real Mayonnaise
Yellow Mustard
Salt and Pepper


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

I boil my potatoes (russetts) in the skins, then when they are cooled I peel them.  Like abjcooking said, it gives them better flavor, and it gives them a nicer texture.  I chop them into large chunks.  While they are cooling, I chop onions, celery, dill pickle, and hard boiled eggs.  I gently stir them in to the potatoes, with just enough Miracle Whip to bind everything together, and a big glob of prepared yellow mustard.  If I don't have celery, I will use a little celery seed.  I always serve it cold.  

 Barbara


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 11, 2005)

Russetts, real mayo, real sour cream, a little dry mustard, fresh herbs: dill parsley chives, shallot, hard boiled eggs (1 per potato), crisped bacon (as much as you like) sea saslt and pepper.

If I'm having it as an entre rather than a side, I will serve it with Greek Olives and anchovies as well.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2005)

My traditional potato salad has Russet potatoes, peeled and chopped (I think they cook more evenly that way), hard boiled eggs, Miracle Whip Lite, mustard, little finely chopped onion and celery, sweet relish, salt, pepper and a packet of Good Seasons Italian Dressing mix. I always like to decorate the top with egg slices and a sprinkle of paprika. 
I also like French Style potato salad, made with new potatoes, coarsly chopped red onions, green beans, diced sweet red peppers, and chopped fresh parsley with a Dijon vinaigrette dressing. (Prepared Good Seasons with a dollop of Dijon.) Serve this one at room temperature. It's great for picnics and such because you don't have to worry about spoilage. 
And I love good German Potato Salad! My husband recently went to a car show/festival in the little German farming community (pop 400) where our daughter lives. He brought me back a plate of fried chicken and hot German potato salad that was to die for.   Do any of you all have a good recipe for it?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Boiled potatos with skin on, hard boiled eggs,chopped onions, chopped celery,Miracle whip mixed with sm amt of sugar, vineger, and sweet relish, mustard, salt and prpper to taste.The potato salad is not sweet, the viniger off sets the sugar and the blend of both gives a zing. Everyone likes their salad different.


----------



## BlueBandit (Sep 11, 2005)

My mother's recipe, which Mr. BB and I prefer, sounds like Luvs Food's mother's recipe, but the kids don't like hardboiled eggs, so if they're going to eat it, I make it the way Bangbang makes his.

One recipe that we all agree on is this version of German potato salad, served warm.  Yes, it calls for sugar, 1/2 to 3/4 cup, to be exact!  

10 medium new potatoes
Pinch of salt
Finely chopped onion
1 tbsp. bacon drippings
1 tbsp flour
1 cup vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/2 to 3/4 cup sugar
8 slices bacon
chopped parsley

The potatoes are boiled in their skins 'til almost done, cooled and cut into thin slices.  Mix potatoes and onion.  Add the flour to the warmed bacon drippings.  Mix the vinegar, water and sugar together and add to the drippings and flour mixture, stirring until thickened.  Pour over potatoes and onions and refrigerate for at least 12 hours.  

Warm slightly before serving, adding and mixing in crumbled pieces of fried bacon.  Top with parsley.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like my potato salad with (I never really measure the amount of each items... I just adjust the composition as I feel right each time...)

potatoes, peeled, diced and boiled on the slightly soft side
diced carrots (precooked)
peas (fresh or frozen, quickly cooked)
corn kernels (frozen or from tin)
hard boiled egg, chopped
crispily cooked bacon, flaked
chopped flat leaved parsley
mixed with
mayonnaise (never the "light" version or miracle whip type thingy)
a touch of sour cream
a touch, just a tiny touch of cardamom


----------



## Raine (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine is very sinple. 

Potatoes
onion
dill pickle
mayo (Duke's)
hard boiled egg


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2005)

I like my potatoes fried or baked... sorry, I never have liked
them as a salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2005)

Aside from without sugar and cold, if I can find them I use super sweet dills - so I didn't know how to answer the pickle part because it's both! lol  If I can't find super sweet I use sweet pickle relish.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't like Miracle Whip or eggs in my salad, Ughhhh


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 13, 2005)

I like my potato salad the German...or I should say the Franconian way. There are many ways in Germany to make potato salad, each region has it's own potato salad style!  
I don't like mayo or sugar in my potato salad. And I also don't like eggs or pickles in it, just potatoes. 

potatoes (cooked in the skin, peeled and cut in slices)
onions
parsley

for the dressing
broth 
vinegar
salt, pepper
oil


Iris


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 13, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Russetts, real mayo, real sour cream, a little dry mustard, fresh herbs: dill parsley chives, shallot, hard boiled eggs (1 per potato), crisped bacon (as much as you like) sea saslt and pepper.
> 
> If I'm having it as an entre rather than a side, I will serve it with Greek Olives and anchovies as well.



Mine are very similar except I have never used mustard, I'll try that next time. I love dill with potato salad. My aunty puts peas in hers (YUK- I hate peas!)


----------

